

Workflowy mobile - aymeric
http://blog.workflowy.com/workflowy-mobile-simpler-easier-editing

======
Egregore
I like workflowy, I've used it to manage my tasks, but do you have any income
streams? I'm concerned that you'll go out of business and all my data will be
lost.

